# Cool Heat Makeover - 6/12



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 13, 2008)

So as most of you know, Margo is on sick leave and her friend Jessica did my makeover. She is good but I don't think she has Margo's skills. lol Margo knows more about what I like and what suits me. And its funny that Margo kept calling Jessica on her time off to make sure she was treating me good. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I thought that was so sweet of her <333 

Anyway here it is, I honestly don't like it much. But its okay. I could have done the same look on myself and BETTER. lol Now don't get me wrong, I think she is wonderful and has great skills. But I guess the only thing I didn't like was using neutrals with darker colors b/c I never usually use the two together like that. But hey its different, and her application is flawless.

I can't be bothered to remember everything she put on me. But its mostly the same thing that I always wear if you remember my past fotds and makeovers.

Although, she did use Solar White (inner corner & highlight), Blue Flame (outer corner and V & lower lashline), Brun (brows). #36 lashes. blacktrack fluidline, Smolder eye kohl

Oh and I wanted to try X rocks blush so she applied that on my cheeks

And on the lips I have Tropic Glow slimshine with Love Nectar lustreglass














































Btw, here is a look I did a few weeks ago when I was out with my girls at a club...






Can't really see it and I didn't take any close ups but that was the overall look. =) Enjoy!


----------



## xoleaxo (Jun 13, 2008)

it looks really good!  a lot better than all my MAC makeovers lol.  i love tropic glow on you, btw.  *adds it to shopping list*


----------



## SiCiLyGiRl (Jun 13, 2008)

very pretty.. i like it  much


----------



## Beutyjunkie84 (Jun 13, 2008)

Love this look on you!


----------



## damsel (Jun 13, 2008)

i really it. esp. the blue liner on your bottom lashes.


----------



## vcanady (Jun 13, 2008)

Its pretty, just not WOW pretty, but seriously, could ANYTHING possibly look bad on you??!!


----------



## GlossyAbby (Jun 13, 2008)

it looks great !


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Jun 13, 2008)

Well now, lets be fair. I think Jessica did an awesome job! You look hot!


----------



## MACATTAK (Jun 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Winthrop44 (Jun 13, 2008)

You look beautiful!


----------



## n_c (Jun 13, 2008)

I think the MA did a fantastic job...looks great!


----------



## TDoll (Jun 13, 2008)

Girl you look HOT! I can't wait to use all my cool heat stuff now!


----------



## glam8babe (Jun 13, 2008)

gorgeous! and you look HOT in that pink dress


----------



## blackrose (Jun 13, 2008)

Looks great! I'm going to try the same!


----------



## uh_oh_disco (Jun 13, 2008)

Aw, you look gorgeous! And you're lucky to have an MA who dotes on you, I'm lucky to get served! Oh, and your hair is gorgeous too.


----------



## ilovegreen (Jun 13, 2008)

I wish the ma's over here were like that, you look great


----------



## sinergy (Jun 13, 2008)

so pretty! it makes me want blue flame!


----------



## elegant-one (Jun 13, 2008)

You look Incredible! I love the blue liner under the bottom lash line too!
Gosh, you do look HOT, HOT, HOT in that pink dress! Your hair is so pretty too


----------



## mac*lover (Jun 13, 2008)

OMG you look super hottttttt !!


----------



## elongreach (Jun 13, 2008)

You look great!  My stores didn't have blue flame.  I think I might need to pick that one up online!


----------



## iluffyew769769 (Jun 13, 2008)

That's so pretty! and you are all so beautiful!


----------



## Lipglass*Lover* (Jun 13, 2008)

*~*You look gorgeous!!!! I love your outfit in the last pic!!*~*


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Jun 13, 2008)

Great makeover.  And that dress is secksay!!!  Love it.


----------



## ItaliNicki (Jun 13, 2008)

Oh! Looks fabulous!


----------



## Hilly (Jun 13, 2008)

hot lady!!!


----------



## couturesista (Jun 13, 2008)

You Are HELLA HOT!! Seriously, I think I have a GIRL MAKEUP  crush on YOU ;*


----------



## madamepink78 (Jun 13, 2008)

I like! That pink dress is HOT!


----------



## Patricia (Jun 13, 2008)

i think it looks amazing, and let me tell you, you are SO HOT!


----------



## AppleDiva (Jun 13, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!


----------



## coachkitten (Jun 13, 2008)

I think that it looks gorgeous!


----------



## lafemmenoir (Jun 13, 2008)

You are working it, great makeup, body, hair, just fierce!


----------



## purrtykitty (Jun 13, 2008)

I think it's an incredible look on you!


----------



## kimmy (Jun 14, 2008)

you always look so pretty.


----------



## pearlofafrika (Jun 14, 2008)

lovely!  I'm so impressed


----------



## yupitzTara (Jun 14, 2008)

this is cute.  your lucky to have such a sweet MA.  btw, i love that pink dress!


----------



## mandragora (Jun 14, 2008)

Fabulous look.  Great blending.


----------



## Mizz.Yasmine (Jun 14, 2008)

i think she did a good job! lol ur prob just sooo used to ur usual girl.i know im like that. 

u look way hot!!


----------



## xxManBeaterxx (Jun 14, 2008)

freaking gorrrgeous, wowza you look tall in that last photo


----------



## xShoegal (Jun 14, 2008)

Beautiful, love the blue!


----------



## Calico (Jun 14, 2008)

I think its really lovely, and the cool heat is kind of neutral and bold colors...?
Seriously you look gorgeous in anything!!


----------



## Lip_gloss_whore (Jun 14, 2008)

I think it's very pretty.... And you looked hot at the club!!


----------



## melliquor (Jun 14, 2008)

You look very pretty.


----------



## MrsRjizzle (Jun 14, 2008)

You look gorgeous as usuall!!! i like what she dis with your eyes!


----------



## smellyocheese (Jun 14, 2008)

your eyes look amazing!


----------



## cocodivatime (Jun 14, 2008)

This is beautiful.  Just added Blue Flame to my list.  LOL


----------



## hotpink1326 (Jun 14, 2008)

You are so beautiful & look HOT no matter what 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I love the lip color you used here...


----------



## nunu (Jun 15, 2008)

i like it!


----------



## benzito_714 (Jun 15, 2008)

didn't you say you were gonna pass on cool heat? if so i am very disappointed in you
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



because of you now i have to get blue flame, warming trend and maybe solar white. thanks alot!


----------



## delidee32 (Jun 15, 2008)

Va va va voom, Stunning


----------



## dchristina (Jun 15, 2008)

I love the makeup!


----------



## stv578 (Jun 16, 2008)

HOT!  I think the MA did a great job!


----------



## christineeee_ (Jun 16, 2008)

u look gorgeous!! i love how tropic glow looks on u.


----------



## bgajon (Jun 16, 2008)

I just can't get over haw amazing your eyes look . You rock blues!!


----------



## Danapotter (Jun 16, 2008)

That is amazing!!!!!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 17, 2008)

Thanks everyone!

I will be doing my own look of CH this week, I just haven't got around it yet due to summer school starting up.


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Jun 17, 2008)

You are soooooooo Gorgeous GlamYOURUs. I love the eyes, the lippe, and everything Beautiful.


----------



## gracetre123 (Jun 17, 2008)

wow lady you look pretty damn hot in that pink dress...I love it!!


----------



## GlamYOURUs (Jun 25, 2008)

You guys are right, this look is pretty good. Im starting to like it even more.


----------

